# Radiobutton checked ?



## gentleL (29. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

habe 2 Radiobuttons in mein Programm und möchte gern wissen wie ich überprüfe ob einer Selected oder checked ist. damit ich ihn auf "nicht geklickt" stelle weil das ein Ein/Aus Programm werden soll.

Also wenn einer geklickt ist soll der andere nicht ausgewählt sein. Umgekehrt genauso ...

Kann mir einer den Befehl sagen ?

Dankeschön 

lg gentleL


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jan 2009)

Dazu packst du die entsprechenden RadioButtons in eine ButtonGroup. Dann kann nur noch ein Objekt selektiert/aktiv sein.
Die ButtonGroup kannst du dann fragen, welcher Button selektiert ist:

```
if(buttonGroup.isSelected(meinButton)) {
   ...
}
```
oder

```
JRadioButton selectedButton = (JRadioButton)buttonGroup.getSelection();
```


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jan 2009)

ButtonGroup


----------



## gentleL (29. Jan 2009)

Hab ja so eingebunden aufn Panel

jContentPane.add(getJRadioButton(), null);
jContentPane.add(getJRadioButton2(), null);

Weiß gar nicht wie ich das einbinde die ButtonGroup


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jan 2009)

damit... Oder einfach mal nach "how to" auf der verknüpften seite suchen.


----------

